# Zero Tolerance On Pirated Software



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

*RootzWiki is not a site for piracy.*

Rule II-a: "*RootzWiki cannot and will not provide a platform for the advertising, promotion, or advocacy of distributing illegal content including "warez", paid market applications (without developer consent), or any other form of software piracy or illegal activity. Offering applications already available in the Android Market or via other distribution channels is discouraged unless you are the developer or other copyright holder and entitled to such distribution. If you wish to encourage a reader to download software, we suggest you post links to the corresponding market Web Page as this allows developers to get proper feedback for their app.*"

*RootzWiki* is serious about this. If you request, post links to, direct other users, or even reveal you are a warez user you will be subject to disciplinary action by the staff. The only thing worse than stolen software is the cheap person who uses it & *RootzWiki* will not associate with either.

This means *if you pirate apps you will be banned from RootzWiki*.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

just to add to this...we have decided that first offense, will be a 24 hour ban. No warning....second will be a week. third wil be perm. You guys should know that that kinda stuff is illegal regardless of whether you took the time to read the rules or not. So take this as a warning to everyone.


----------

